# Driver for  Intel PCI-E 10 Gigabit NIC(specifically X552/X557-AT)



## JinSoo Suh (Sep 5, 2016)

I have Supermicro X10SDV-4C-TLN4F motherboard and HPE OfficeConnect 1950 24G 2SFP+ 2XGT Switch(JG960A).

The motherboard and the switch both have two 10GbaseT ports.
After connecting these ports with Cat.7 STP cable, interfaces are up with 1Gbps.
It seems auto-negotiation did not work well.
Making swich port speed to 10Gbps. interface are down.

X10SDV-4C-TLN4F have  two 10GbaseT interface X552/X557-AT embedded in Xeon-D SoC.

In Linux, `ethtool -s devname advertise 0x1000` sets the speed and duplex advertised by autonegotiation(in this case 10,000baseT Full only) and the interfaces are up with 10Gbps.

In FreeBSD-10.3 and 11.0RC2, interfaces are up with 1Gbps by autonegotiation and `ifconfig ix0 media 10000baseT` gives error:
ifconfig: unknown media subtype: 10000baseT

How to make interfaces up with 10Gbps?

Does ixgbe driver under FreeBSD-10.3 or 11.0 support Intel X552/X557-AT well?
Is this Intel NIC and HP 1950 series switch compatibility issue?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2016)

Auto-negotiation is actually mandatory on 1Gbps and higher. 



> The standards for 1000BASE-T, 1000BASE-TX and 10GBASE-T require autonegotiation to be always present and enabled. Other than speed and duplex mode, autonegotiation is used to communicate the port type (single port or multiport) and the master-slave parameters (whether it is manually configured or not, whether the device is master or slave if this is the case, and the master-slave seed bit otherwise).


----------



## JinSoo Suh (Sep 5, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Auto-negotiation is actually mandatory on 1Gbps and higher.



Dear SirDice,
Both switch ports and motherboard interfaces are 10GbaseT but autonegotiated to 1Gbps not to 10Gbps.
How to make both autonegotiated to 10Gbps?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2016)

Don't have much experience with 10Gbps yet but it's usually the cable. 

Not sure if any of it will help but there's a wiki page with some additional information: https://wiki.freebsd.org/10gFreeBSD/Intel10G


----------



## JinSoo Suh (Sep 6, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Don't have much experience with 10Gbps yet but it's usually the cable.
> 
> Not sure if any of it will help but there's a wiki page with some additional information: https://wiki.freebsd.org/10gFreeBSD/Intel10G



Different cables(Cat.6 UTP 1m, Cat.6A UTP 2m, Cat.7 STP 1m) are used and all are same at 1Gbps.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 12, 2016)

JinSoo Suh said:


> In FreeBSD-10.3 and 11.0RC2, interfaces are up with 1Gbps by autonegotiation and `ifconfig ix0 media 10000baseT` gives error:
> ifconfig: unknown media subtype: 10000baseT
> 
> How to make interfaces up with 10Gbps?


I think you want `# ifconfig ix0 media 10gbase-t`


----------



## JinSoo Suh (Sep 12, 2016)

Terry_Kennedy said:


> I think you want `# ifconfig ix0 media 10gbase-t`



Dear Terry_Kennedy,

`ifconfig ix0 media 10gbase-t` makes media type to 10Gbase-T but link speed not changed and still 1Gbps.


```
$ ifconfig ix0
ix0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 9216
  options=e407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  ether 0c:c4:7a:c2:f4:be
  inet 192.168.10.114 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.10.255
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T (1000baseT <full-duplex,rxpause,txpause>)
  status: active
```


----------



## JinSoo Suh (Sep 21, 2016)

I also tested other switch models.
Here are the test results.

Model: port used, link speed
HPE 1950 24G 2XFP+ 2XGT (JG960A): 10GBase-T uplink port, sometimes 1Gbps, sometime 10Gbps, mostly 1Gbps, rebooting or cable unplug/plug
Netgear S3300-28X (GS728TX): 10GBase-T uplink port, sometimes 1Gbps, sometime 10Gbps, mostly 1Gbps, rebooting or cable unplug/plug
Netgear S3300-52X (GS752TX): 10GBase-T uplink port, sometimes 1Gbps, sometime 10Gbps, mostly 1Gbps, rebooting or cable unplug/plug
Netgear M4300-28G (GSM4228S): 10GBase-T uplink port, 10Gbps
Extreme Networks  Summit X670V-48t: 10GBase-T port, 10Gbps

Netgear M4300 series are more expensive than Netgear S3300 series and HPE 1950 series.
It seems Intel 10Gbase-T NICs are not compatible to low price switch models.


----------



## pi@ (Mar 22, 2017)

Another switch tested:
EdgeSwitch 16-Port 10G
against a Supermicro X11SSZ-TLN4F board: 1 Gbps


----------



## pi@ (Mar 23, 2017)

There's a PR on that: PR 211643


----------



## pi@ (Mar 23, 2017)

And now a major motion picture at ubiquity:

https://help.ubnt.com/hc/requests/682423


----------



## pi@ (Mar 23, 2017)

And a ticket with supermicro: SM1703233787


----------



## pi@ (Mar 24, 2017)

Supermicro provided a firmware update for the ethernet interfaces, looks fine now.


----------



## zey (Nov 27, 2017)

pi,

Would you be able to share the provided firmware. I am having the exact same issue with my X10SDV-7TP4F.


----------



## pi@ (Nov 27, 2017)

It's best to ask Supermicro for the patch, as I'm in no position to know if the patch I received (for a different motherboard) matches your case.

Go to

https://webpr3.supermicro.com/Support/login.aspx? 

and create a new ticket.


----------



## Switch2BSD (Apr 6, 2021)

I think I am on the same problem, my waste of 4 days


----------

